# Newbie



## Tish79 (Feb 10, 2010)

Just wanted to say hi to you all...been reading some of the posts on here for a while thought it was about time I joined!!

Here's a little background info: been ttc for two years diagnosed with PCOS 4 years ago. OH has low sperm count (2 million).
Initial consultation with Mr Amso at IVF wales in Nov 09. Now on the waiting list for IVF and ICSI (nhs funded). Playing the waiting game is  proving harder than I thought.....


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya tish and welcome to FF

i hope you find loads of support here

waiting isnt easy at all


----------



## emmah12 (Nov 16, 2009)

hi tish.  i'm seeing mr amso too although i see him through the gynae clinic in llandough.  i see him for recurrent miscarriage issues.  good luck with your treatment!


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Tish

Hope the wait isn't to long.

All the best with your treatment


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

hope the wait goes quickly for you, its so frustrating when you just want to get started isn't it   ?
good luck
x


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Welcome Tish.  Hoping the wait isn't too long for you.
All the best
x


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Tish and welcome, the support on here is a great help, good luck with your treatment x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

A big welcome to you tish


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

welcome to the board tish   hope the wait isnt to long


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Just wanted to say hi  

Sam xx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome Tish


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

welcome tish,hope your not waiting long


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Tish welcome to the world of Fertility Friends!! I've found the girls on here a big support - hope you do too jo xx


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hi Tish, I hate waiting. Hope your treatment comes up soon x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Tish Welcome you will find you get loads of support on here its great to chat to people going through the same which can give you advice.  Hope you dont end up waiting for too long. The waiting is always the worst


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Trish welcome to FF

Jules x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi tish and welcome


----------

